# Love my little urban farm!



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

It is cloudy this morning and I took some pictures of the goats and chickens this morning. I guess I would like your guys opinion on how my goats measure up to the standard ND. I have no plans on showing my goats but I was just a little curious about it. These are the first ND that I have owned. It was hard finding some near me. You know how it goes when you want something you can't find it and when you don't need one there are hundreds around. I will just be milking my girls for my own use for cheese and soaps. I bought my goats from a lady that does milk her does so I know that they come from goats that are milked. So what do you guys think?
















































Sorry this is blurry she won't be still for long. I think that her udder looks ok. Still I'm not too sure what they are supposed to really look like either.????


























This is a pic of the play yard for the kids when they are born. I hope they will have fun on it!










Here are the chickens! I have a crested rooster. The hens do not like him at all! They run him off. I really don't know what I will do about this situation. I guess I may have to get a new rooster.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I accidently shrunk this pic so here it is again. I just think it is so cute with her tongue out like that.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am not the greatest at judging conformation, but wow! What healthy and beautiful animals you have!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful girls! When are they due?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice udders, They are cute goats and chickens... I have my "farm" in my backyard.. chickens and 5 goats and bees. Your girls look like very nice, healthy milking goats... that's about all I know.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not know a lot about ND's myself. But I can tell happy, healthy animals when I see them. What a darling farm you have.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! Well they both should be due on Friday. That will be 145 days. So they can go any day after Friday. I'm super nervous about all of this kidding business. I hope we do well.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty girls!

They look good too...could use flatter longer rumps but I've not had any problems with milking my past does that needed help in that area :wink: 

As far as udders go, it's best to wait until they are full to get an idea of what they look like. Are these girls FF? (first fresheners) If so, when they go to kid, let them have their own space to deliver and bond with their babies before the kids are introduced to "auntie" some FF need time alone with kids to know that they are supposed to mother them.

Not sure how long you've had these girls but if you know their general attitude and personality, you'll definately know when they're in labor :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think they look great, shining and healthy and happy. Probably just right for what you want to do. Their rumps are a little steep, but they are darling. Hope they do great for you!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I have had them for two years now. I bred them before they were two. They are funny girls. Before they were so huge with babies, they would love to play tag. I never seen that before. My little girl runs around they run after her and then she turns and they start running from her. I laugh so hard at the sight. They do make wonderful baby sitters. I can definitely tell the changes in them. Baby is not really wanting me to touch her belly today, and she is rubbing her back end all on the fence this afternoon.

This is when they were little.









This is what I do in the mornings. Ever since they were small, they have had to listen to my whole night at work. They are my therapy. I think that is why I stay sane.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goaties you have there.... :thumb:


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm falling in love with your does.  In the end, personality always trumps conformation. But these girls look very nice. :thumb:


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How cute they are! And I love the pic of the baby goat listening to you  She really looks like she's as into it as you are :thumb:


----------

